# looking for work in italy



## john conway (Feb 19, 2009)

33 yr old single male looking for work in italy,at the moment im working for dhl couriers in ireland but im looking for a change of scenery.i also hold a chauffeur licence so i would be interested in working as a personal driver im a genuine easy going guy. email me if you have such work on [email protected] yours sincerely john conway


----------

